# Alien Isolation - Hänge fest und bräuchte Lösungshilfe



## MichaelG (20. Oktober 2014)

*Alien Isolation - Hänge fest und bräuchte Lösungshilfe*

Bin gerade in Level 5 aus Morleys Büro raus. Dann taucht ja der Kriepel von Alien auf und ich hinein in die Nurse-Station. Seitdem hänge ich im Schrank/Spind fest. Draußen vor der Tür patroilliert dieser Misthund und ich komme nicht weiter. Sobald ich vor die Tür trete, schnappt der Typ mich. Weiß zufällig jemand wie man ab der Stelle aus dem Schlamassel kommt ?


----------



## OldShatterhand (20. Oktober 2014)

Normal verpieselt sich das Alien immer wieder kurz in Lüftungsschächte, wenn es dich nicht findet. Viel tipps kann man da nicht geben, einfach den Motion Tracker benutzen (solang es nicht direkt vor der Tür ist), und sobald es sich entfernt, raus aus dem Schrank und unter einen Tisch/Krankenbett.
Falls alles nix nutzt und das ist ein KI-Fehler, Spielstand neu laden, oder einen vorherigen.


----------



## MichaelG (20. Oktober 2014)

Thx Werde ich morgen gleich mal probieren. Heute hab ich dazu keine Nerven mehr.


----------

